# Winch problem!



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey all, been a while since I've been on or even ridden for that matter. Heres the problem:
my Quadboss winch worked a month ago when I used it just fine. Went out 15 minutes ago to hook up my plow and the winch is DEAD :zx11pissed:
And by dead I mean it will not power in or out and I don't hear anything when I hit the button. Any ideas?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds like the contactor might be bad. Check and see that your switch is getting 12 volts. If so, check with a meter or light that the switch (in or out) when depressed either way is getting power at the contactor. If so, sounds like the contactor is bad.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine did that last time I used mine , the connection where the remote splices in at came unplugged but not enough that I could see it , some times stuff just gets loose .


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

mine did this and it was the switch on the bars, took it apart and cleaned the contacts inside. They got wet and slowly the copper contacts oxidized and wouldn't make contact.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm now putting new plastics on the wife's toy and her winch is like yours. Nothing happens when I try to work the winch. I'll fix it tomorrow after rear brakes and plastic replacement. I'll tell you what I find and lord I hope it's not the $92 contactor switch. Even if it is I'll fix it as long as the contacts are worth fixing.


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok, the wires going to the winch (1 yellow and 1 blue) are tight on the winch. Problem is the wires seem to be a part of the switch so idk how to test it and the solenoid makes NO noise even when tapping it. Now, off to post a new baby thread!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Is your 12v acc. Plug still getting power? Most everyone's winch is spliced to the orange wire coming off that plug. Easiest way to test is simply plug a phone charger in and see if your getting power. If the plug works, take your winch control switch apart and clean the crud out of it. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396751,-94.168183


Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

TexasDAD said:


> Easiest way to test is simply plug a phone charger in and see if your getting power.
> 
> Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


Be careful doing this. I plugged my charger into the power port and POP, burnt it up. I found the Yamaha factory wired it backwards so test yours first. Take a test light and make sure the power is to the center contact not the side contact. Lights will work fine either way but phone chargers will not.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

wcs61 said:


> I'm now putting new plastics on the wife's toy and her winch is like yours. Nothing happens when I try to work the winch. I'll fix it tomorrow after rear brakes and plastic replacement. I'll tell you what I find and lord I hope it's not the $92 contactor switch. Even if it is I'll fix it as long as the contacts are worth fixing.


Finished....
Okay the problem the with winch was at the power supply for the rocker switch that was coming from the power port. Somebody used one of those blue lock on splicers. Took it off and soldered the wires together. It's working fine now.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

wcs61 said:


> Be careful doing this. I plugged my charger into the power port and POP, burnt it up. I found the Yamaha factory wired it backwards so test yours first. Take a test light and make sure the power is to the center contact not the side contact. Lights will work fine either way but phone chargers will not.


I learn something new everyday!!

Glad to hear got it fixed!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396885,-94.168230


Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------

